# Speedlight for Nikon



## cepwin (Mar 1, 2012)

I've decided that it's time for me to get a speedlight for my Nikon as the popup flash is extremely limiting.   I was looking at the SB700.  I like some of their out of the box features like caps that can provide different color lights (which act like gels), diffuser cap, etc.   I've heard a number of people say you should stick with you brands speedlight for starters but I've heard other's say they're overpriced and a third party options will give you what you want for a lower cost.  Thoughts?


----------



## MrSleepin (Mar 2, 2012)

i have had 2 sb600's which are great! but now i just have an sb900 and 2 yn560's.

the yn560's are strictly for slaves. since they are completely manual, its a hassle changing the setting all the time.
the sb600's were great ttl flashes.. i just wanted something with more power.
the sb900 has been the best flash for me so far! love this thing! i just ordered the sd-9 battery pack for it! dying to get some good sequence shots with it!


----------



## cepwin (Mar 2, 2012)

Ended up getting the SB-700...really had my heart set on it....


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrads.
Enjoy the new purchase


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 2, 2012)

Good choice, you'll love it.


----------



## Zyr55 (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got my sb700 too today. This thing is awesome!


----------



## bhop (Mar 2, 2012)

I realize you already got your flash, but just a note on the 3rd party comment..  I think if you're going to be using TTL, or commander mode, then yeah, it's good to stick with your brand since it'll communicate with the camera.  If you plan to use manual settings, then any flash will do.


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2012)

TTL is more difficult/complex to learn, and can't deliver as consistant a result as manual controls can.

Plus by using manual control you will gain a better understanding and feel for using strobed lighting.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats on the flash! 

 If you have the budget, then keep buying Nikon flashes.  I keep thinking about 3rd party flashes, but I keep buying Nikon...


----------



## matthewo (Mar 2, 2012)

Im going with 2 sb-24s for manuals with triggers on light stands.  Hopefully a sb-700 for on camera


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 2, 2012)

KmH said:


> TTL is more difficult/complex to learn, and can't deliver as consistant a result as manual controls can.
> 
> Plus by using manual control you will gain a better understanding and feel for using strobed lighting.



KmH, I see this comment frequently, and I'm genuinely looking to expand my understanding, not refute or disagree...

What do you think about a studio situation where you've got a moving target?  i.e. you're shooting a 9mo child who's mobile.  In concept (translation: I've never done it), I like the theory of iTTL.  I can set up a soft box, reflector, and back light and let the camera figure out the ratios.  If my subject moves closer to the softbox, the cam will dial down the exposure on it and crank the backlight.  If my subject moves closer to the backlight, the opposite happens.

It's great theory.  I have not tried in in practice.

Is there a payoff in the longer learning curve of ttl, or should it be disregarded altogether?


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 2, 2012)

WhiskeyTango said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > TTL is more difficult/complex to learn, and can't deliver as consistant a result as manual controls can.
> ...



One of the issues with ttl is that you have to keep in mind how the camera is metering. If you're shooting the kid against the white background. for example, where camera sees ALL WHITE your exposure will be off. The advantage of going all manual, especially in studio is the consistency of every light that you have. If your subject moves closer to you, you stop down the lens. 
When I'm shooting events, my on-camera flash is in ttl (and that's because I'm too lazy to think). Luckily, over the years camera/flash communication improved well enough that ttl will give 9/10 accurate exposures. However, when I'm in studio, either with ABs or when using speedlites, I'm keeping them in manual - consistent power output.
Ratios are all nice and pretty but with kids, especially kids that are all over the place, I recommend flat lighting.


----------



## Dajuan (Mar 3, 2012)

Consistent strobe output is great when your shooting conditions ARE consistent.  Photographing someone moving around quite a bit, or in quick setup and shoot situation, TTL is awesome.  You make adjustment for it (great results aren't automatic).  Flash exposure compensation can get your exposure where you want it to be very quickly.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 3, 2012)

Dajuan said:


> Consistent strobe output is great when your shooting conditions ARE consistent.  Photographing someone moving around quite a bit, or in quick setup and shoot situation, TTL is awesome.  You make adjustment for it (great results aren't automatic).  Flash exposure compensation can get your exposure where you want it to be very quickly.



That's pretty much what I'm thinking.  If I'm shooting adult portraiture or inanimate objects, then manual flash exposure seems like it'd be the absolute rock of consistancy.  If I'm shooting kids, especially <1yo, though, seems like ttl would be a blessing.  Rather than having one static sweet spot, it seems like ttl would give me a sweet "area."


----------



## newschick (May 3, 2012)

Anyone know of a good BEGINNER tutorial for using speedlights?  Pretend you just bought your first one and have no idea how to use it with your camera at all.     Any suggestions??  THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## tirediron (May 3, 2012)

newschick said:


> Anyone know of a good BEGINNER tutorial for using speedlights? Pretend you just bought your first one and have no idea how to use it with your camera at all.  Any suggestions?? THANK YOU!!!!


*Please try and avoid hijacking threads with questions separate from that which was posted in the OP.

*Try here


----------

